# Türsprechanlage mit WINCC-runtime auf Windows PC



## Loop2000 (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema wurde schon des Öfteren diskutiert und in Google findet man auch unendlich viele Diskussionen darüber aber für mich war bis jetzt keine einzig richtige Lösung dabei.

Erstmal zu meiner Hardware der Steuerung (aktuell im Aufbau): 
S7 1511-1PN, UP Wand PC (mit integrierten Lautsprechern und MIC) als Server und HMI (WINCC runtime)
Tablet (Android) als HMI (Siemens smart client)


Ich suche nach Ideen um die Türsprechanlage zu realisieren, ich stelle mir dabei folgendes vor:
Optisch "ansprechende" UP Außenstelle OHNE integrierte Kamera da ich eine IP-Kamera an anderer Stelle montiere mit der ich den Eingang sehe.
Separater Fingerprint (UP) zum öffnen der Türe

mein Hauptproblem ist jetzt dabei das ich keine Türsprechanlage finde mit der ich ohne weiteres mit meinem Windows Server PC kommunizieren kann geschweige denn die Informationen danach in die HMI zu bekommen (außer das Bild, das ist kein Problem). Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind Lösungen von GIRA oder von SIEDLE wobei da die IP Schnittstellen ein Vermögen kosten und somit die Sprechanlage auf 4000€ aufwärts kommt.

ich hoffe jemand hat eine gute etwas Preisgünstigere Lösung die ich realisieren kann.


----------



## emilio20 (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich mit dem Them schon des längeren und habe noch keine ideale Lösung gefunden.
zum einen gibt es  Doorpi  https://www.doorpi.org/forum/
dies ist aber aus meiner Sicht noch eine Bastellösung da es keine vernünftige Hartware gibt. Sie Soundkarte ist eine USB karte .

Weiterhin gibt es Doorbird 
https://www.doorbird.com/de/


----------



## ronnystritzke (10 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

habe ein neues Haus gebaut und soweit alles vor verdrahtet, das ich eine ET200S als Steuerung einsetzen kann. Ich möchte demnächst an meinem Tor Klinkerpfeiler errichten, worin sich eine Türsprechanlage mit Kamera befindet. Bei Betätigung soll im Flur auf einem Touch Monitor das Livebild der Türsprechstelle aufpoppen damit ich sehe wer vor Ort ist, selbstverständlich soll auch der normale Gong im Haus aktiviert werden. Danach möchte ich vom Touch Monitor den Drücker der Tür öffnen können. Das sollte das kleinste Problem werden. Hat jmd schon eine Preisgünstige Lösung gefunden? Verlegt ist leider nur ein Telefonerdkabel, 8 oder 12 adrig, da müsste ich erst schauen gehen, leider kein CAT Kabel....

mfg Ronny


----------



## Martin100 (12 Mai 2017)

Die einfachste Lösung die ich kenne und auch  zuverlässigste ist dieses über die Telefonanlage zu machen. Wobei ich die  Signale über die SPS führen würde sodass man sie von der Visualisierung bedienen  kann. Eine Möglichkeit für eine Telefonanlage wäre eine FRITZ!Box. Als Gateway könntest du verwenden "Türsprechmodul TAB4 pro" und "IP Gateway HT801 VOIP" zusammen kosten sie etwa 150 €, auf dem PC würde ich dann ein Softphone einsetzen. 

Zu Kommentar von *ronnystritzke* 
Da ich mich mit Siemens nicht gut auskenne kann ich dir  nicht sagen ob es mit Siemens funktionieren würde . Ich würde hier ein BC 9000 von Beckoff einsetzen damit könntest du deine Vorstellungen umsetzen und es ist in der Regel noch billger. Das mit dem Telefonkabel ist auchkein Problem hier gibt es kostengünstige Umsetzer.


----------

